

Ask HN: Forget technical co-founders, where do you find a good designer? - calebamsden

I've been working on my first project in Django and Python, and I've been finding that the coding takes way less time than trying to get the design down. I'm okay with HTML/CSS and know my way around Photoshop/GIMP, but anything related to design still takes me forever. Anyone have suggestions on where to find designers willing to join a startup?
======
senko
I'm in a similar position, and usually turn to a designer friend that I've
done business before (he's my "go to" guy for anything design related).

That said, if you're just starting, you could just buy a design (from sites
like <http://themeforest.net/>) and then tweak it according to your needs. The
end result won't be the same as custom designed by a designer, but it can
often be good enough for early iterations of the product/app/site.

~~~
calebamsden
That's the direction I'm going in now, it just seems like I'd be able to get
things done a lot faster with someone helping out on the front-end. Is it
common for startups to have back-end devs also work on the front-end when they
first start? Is it worth offering 20 or 30 percent, or is it better to just
hack something together until you can afford to hire a designer?

